# Sad, stop on the kerb and not the middle of the road.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/CCTVpinas/videos/2111771108923725/?t=0

Motorbike or car that's gonna hurt.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Any idea where and when hat happened? Injuries? Deaths?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Any idea where and when hat happened? Injuries? Deaths?


No Rick, a link shared by my better half, OMO, looks like China, though linked in/through PH. Regardless the country, vehicle maintenance, especially brakes is why incidences like the link posted happen. That's why we look at the 6 forward and 6 aft and at the end of the day when your number is up you won't notice.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I put two dash cams in my car, one forward one back. 

Came close the other day to needing both, a motorcycle made a left turn from the right hand lane, stopping in front of me to wait for traffic, had emergency stop and the guy tailgating me just about hit me from behind. I would have needed both video's to prove not my fault.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, yes Rick we have 2 dash cams as well but to date "touch wood" not needed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Better add dash cams on each side too. Last week a jeepney t-boned me on the right side at an intersection. He tried to tell the investigators that I had jumped in front of him so it was my fault. Luckily a business volunteered to let them view his CCVT of the intersection which showed clearly that he had rammed me so he got charged.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Better add dash cams on each side too. Last week a jeepney t-boned me on the right side at an intersection. He tried to tell the investigators that I had jumped in front of him so it was my fault. Luckily a business volunteered to let them view his CCVT of the intersection which showed clearly that he had rammed me so he got charged.
> 
> Fred


Good call Fred with extra cameras, our car has 360 deg cams but only for the car and what you are doing at the time, front and rear dash cams added, as you say don't cover the "T"bone.
Well done securing the CCTV footage and hope that dude has insurance. At the end of the day it is a real inconvenience especially wasted time with repairs and no wheels until completed.
Hope you and any in your car are OK after the accident.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Turns out we both have insurance coverage with the same company, so even though his coverage won't fully cover the repairs, the insurance company will still cover the full bill. Still an inconvenience, but covered money wise. At least no medical attention was needed by either of us or his load of passengers(who all jumped out and disappeared).

Fred


----------

